# Clock



## Josh66 (Dec 12, 2009)

I was about to add these to this thread...but I forgot that it was in the B&W section, and these are obviously not B&W.

1






2





Bigger versions can be seen in the macro section of my Flickr account...


----------



## wescobts (Dec 14, 2009)

Very crisp, good lighting


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks.

Lighting was all window light.


----------



## GregR (Dec 14, 2009)

Was this done under a strong light or with a flash?  I like the subject, but but I've seen a lot of glare when doing shots like these - I like that it's well lit without a hot spot.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 14, 2009)

We must have been typing at the same time...lol.

I had it on a small end table next to the window - probably about 2 feet away.


Thanks.


----------



## Jhamb (Dec 14, 2009)

Whatever it is I like it! I like machined stuff as I myself am a machinist! What is it? A clock?

haha nevermind I can read! LOL


----------



## gatay (Dec 15, 2009)

good idea1
detail!
the lighting is very good.


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 19, 2009)

Good shots & I agree the lighting is very good.  

You have given me an idea to shoot the innards of my grandfathers RR certified gold watch & I am 68.


----------

